# Just ordered an 2010 Felt F95...what to expect?



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just ordered F95 orange one (I actually like the orange....I'm a Browns fan, plus it will stand out more in traffic). Paid $699 which I don't think is too bad at all for new model year entry level from what I have seen.

I am new to road bikes, prob won't ever race, jus want to be able to go farther than I do with my mountain bike (2008 Specialized Rock Hopper Disc, basic components...think they are Sora). Would like to be able to do 25-30 miles relatively easy, perhaps getting into some easy group rides and benefit rides locally. 

I test road a 2009 z100 which seemed nice, but I didn't like the shifters. I wanted to be able to shift from multiple locations on the handle bar. I then test road a Scott that had Tiagra shifters and like how I could shift from multiple locations. Although, the Scott was on sale for 1000 and that was really more than I was looking to spend. I have seen the Micro.Shifters but never tried them, the shop didn't have any in stock. The guys said they will be similar to Tiagra in the fact that I will be able to shift up or down from multiple positions on the handle bar. 

I didn’t ride the bike, and I know it has a more supposedly aggressive design for racing, but I heard as long as you are fitted properly the bike should be comfortable. Plus I am pretty hunched over on my mountain bike with my seat raised up so high. The shop I purchased from seems to be very precise in the fitting of the bike, saying it will take 35-50 minutes for a proper fit. They also said they would swap out certain parts at no cost to make sure it fits right. 

Factory was supposedly out of stock and more are on the way, about early May the place said. 

I live in the Boardman Ohio area, and have a bike shop locally that carries Felt. I tried multiple times to purchase bikes from this shop (including a mountain bike before settling on my Specialized from a different shop). I do a lot of research online and in person before buying anything. I know this is a cheap bike as road bikes go, but it’s a lot of money to me. I had to wait for ever to get waited on, and when I did I felt as though I was a bother. Friends and family members have had similar experiences. I even love giving my business to local independent businesses and companies. 

That being said I drove 1 hour to Mountain Road Cycles in Chagrin Falls, Ohio. Amazing customer service, very friendly, and so far an overall great experience. I bought my mountain bike from Thumm’s in Warren, Ohio, also a great shop. 

So any thoughts of what to expect or comments would be appreciated. Will update once I actually get the bike. I hate to wait


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Expect AWESOMENESS of epic proportion once you mount it, that is a commonality among all the Felt bikes I've rode, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

That sounds like sweet action!

Can't wait to pick it up, will post my thoughts after first ride. What do you think a good distance would be to ride th first time. It will be on a paved trail. I normally do 10-18 on my mountain bike.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Wouldn't worry about distance, I would go for similar times of rides you do on the mountain bike. If you normally go out for say 80 minutes, then go out for 80 minutes on the bike....just remember to turn around halfway.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds smart....I should go farther though on my road bike right? That's the reason I bought one.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Sounds smart....I should go farther though on my road bike right? That's the reason I bought one.


I think that was the point of riding on time, not distance.

After 40 minutes on the road bike you'll be much farther than the same effort yeileded after 40 minutes on the MTB.

-SD


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

What are my options if I don't want to start off with shoes and clips for my pedals? 

Are there pedals that have the possibility of using clips and just regular shoes?

I really want to get comfortable handling the bike before I try something like that. Plus I want to keep the cost down for now until I get more serous.


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

You could look at these:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes//Product_10052_10551_1033468_-1___

But honestly, just get the clips and learn...takes maybe two or three rides at most to get use to, and you'll be glad you saved the money and just got clips right away. Instead of having to buy another pedal in a few weeks.

I sometimes ride my regular shoes on the clip pedals (I have Look Keo's) if I'm biking to an outdoor basketball court or to go somewhere casual and don't want to carry my bike shoes, but I wouldn't recommend it for more intense rides.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey SuperdaveFelt....

If this bike has a more "racing" type frame than the z100, is that going to make it tougher to ride? Or tougher to ride further?

If it's mainly a comfort thing, im not realy worried about that.


----------



## tk89 (Apr 2, 2010)

As a noob rider myself, I'm thinking of getting these Shimano 105 SPD-SL clips

http://www.rei.com/product/764686

and these Pearl Izumi shoes.

http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-iZUMi-O...r_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1271358951&sr=1-25


----------



## TnFeltRider (Jul 27, 2008)

Expect to have a very nice ride worthy of upgrades as you improve and want better components, I have a 06 FELT F90 and I love it more today then when it was new, I have added Neuvation M28 wheels, stepped up to 9 speed Tiagra group including crank, I love the bright red paint job and always get nice comments.
FELT builds a great bike and you will not be sorry, I have a FELT Q720 mtn bike also.:thumbsup:


----------

